# Good Afternoon!!



## PACTech (Feb 22, 2007)

I joined ControlBooth sometime back, but have been unable to spend much time in here... As I assume is the case with many of you, I spend a great deal of time in the theatre. I am a high school teacher. But also am the managing/booking/technical director (actually I do most everything) of a rather nice HS PAC. Luckily, I teach a stagecraft class, so I have about 15 students to help with technical responsibilities. Presently, we are preparing for a production of Footloose at the end of March among all the other activities that also call the PAC home. If you have any great ideas for staging Footloose please let me know. We are working diligently on the set, lights, etc., but if any of you have ideas for making my life easier or the production better, we have plenty of time to make alterations. I hope to be a little better member of this forum in the future and get to know a few of you!!!


----------



## soundlight (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! Sounds like a fun job. Does the high school's PAC have a web page?? That'd be neat to see. I'm always interested in checking out other people's performance spaces.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome!! The HS that I work at did Footloose about 6 years ago. You can email me off this list/forum with what your plans are and what your questions are. I'm more than happy to help any way that I can!!

Dennis


----------



## Van (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome aboard !


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 9, 2007)

Let me add my belated welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## avkid (Mar 9, 2007)

I spent a week the summer after my freshman year building a set comprised almost entirely of scaffolding for Footloose.


----------

